# Looking for Tournament?



## stonewall1350 (Nov 18, 2016)

How does one go about finding tournaments to compete? I am just curious and I am hoping to find one that is in 2017 and closer by. Is there preferred websites? Does it matter that I'm a heavyweight/blue belt? That kind of thing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve (Nov 18, 2016)

What area are you in?


----------



## stonewall1350 (Nov 18, 2016)

Steve said:


> What area are you in?



North Central Florida. So I can pretty much go anywhere in state or in South Georgia. I'd rather avoid south of Orlando though (well...Miami area as I don't know anyone down there lol).

I am just curios as to where to find tournaments. Like google or is there a more refined search? Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrjasperc (Mar 5, 2017)

I normally find tournaments from my existing network of martial artists, but social media is a good alternative.  This probably doesn't help you as much (being in Florida), but for tournaments in the UK, you can follow Wired Martial Arts (wiredma.com) on Facebook/Twitter and that normally has quite a good list of tournaments.


----------

